# FreeAgent Go Vs. Western Digital - My Passport



## Amber1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi everyone. 
I am looking to buy a light and portable External HD. After doing some research online I narrowed down to this two, Seagate - FreeAgent Go 320GB \ Western Digital - My Passport Essential 320GB.
If anyone has any on hand experience with either, please list the pro&#8217;s and con&#8217;s.

Thanks,
Amber


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a WD 320gig passport, it's worked fine for me. I suspect the Seagate would b e similar, I have a bunch of their larger drives.


----------



## Amber1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi, john. 
thanks for the feedback. I think I will go with the seagate since it&#8217;s a little lighter and thinner, also better warranty 5 years vs. 3 years for the WD. Newegg.com has them on sale for $69.99 is that a fair price?

Thanks,
Amber


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That sounds like a very fair price, and Newegg is one of my favorite vendors.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Not to be a downer I would not use either as they do not have what I consider to be essential to the use of an external drive, and that is an on/off switch. These drives to save Seagate and WD a quarter eliminated that and have the drives turn on and off with the pc. This is a recipe for early death for someone who leaves pc on all the time and kills the idea of safety in backing up and then leaving the drive off.


----------



## Amber1 (Jan 31, 2009)

john, thanks for the price assurance :up:
Rich, I appreciate the feedback . Since I don&#8217;t know much about External HD&#8217;s any information that I can gather is useful. That said, this drive will not be connected to the computer all the time, I will be using this drive strictly for backing up my music and then just unplug it from the computer and carry it around when going to friends house and stuff . So I think the on\off issue will not affect me personally.

Thanks,
Amber


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You won't find many USB powered drives with an on-off switch. I also only connect my 2.5" drives for use and disconnect them when finished.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Iomega and Buffalo almost always have on/off switches JW.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My experiences with Iomega Zip drives have made me steer clear of them.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> My experiences with Iomega Zip drives have made me steer clear of them.


Well I have had zip drive problems in the past but every Iomega external drive I have bought or bought for a client is still running. Experience is what we make of it!


----------



## Amber1 (Jan 31, 2009)

update: ordered the Seagate freeagent go.
thank you both for taking the time 

Amber.


----------



## guyinnj10 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have the Seagate GO 250 ,,,Costco price $79 
It came with the cradle and case..Works as advertised..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad you got your drive, enjoy. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

